# Report: Tony Khan Upset With Sammy Guevara For Potentially Hurting AEW's Relationship With IMPACT



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Sammy Guevara is reportedly in hot water with AEW.
> 
> On the most recent episode of AEW Dynamite, Sammy Guevara told Chris Jericho he was leaving the Inner Circle faction. After he walked away from the group, he would tell Alex Marvez that he needed a break from “this place.”
> 
> ...


Source: Report: Tony Khan Upset With Sammy Guevara For Potentially Hurting AEW's Relationship With IMPACT | Fightful Wrestling


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Good for Sammy. He' s a top young worker and his last two angles are 1) Having an old washed up Matt Hardy beat him 2 out of 3 times and now 2) Get kicked out of AEW to TNA which nobody watches. 

Not really sure what there is to be upset about here. Who would want to go work in TNA?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"Reportedly, AEW management is concerned that Sammy Guevara may have negatively affected the working relationship the promotion has with IMPACT."

Well, Impact should be the ones worried and not AEW. Impact needs more AEW than otherwise. So would Sammy job to Rich Swann? If its the case i agree with Sammy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally someone in AEW has the balls to say no to bad ideas. We can only hope others follows Sammys' example.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Sammy is criminally misused in AEW. Yes, he gets a lot of TV time but he is contantly losing. They should take better care of him.

And LOL at impact giving up on the partnership because of this. It is a zombie company, AEW's attention is a gift from heaven for them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sammy is treated as a lesser priority by AEW bookers compared to Darby, MJF and it seems like Jack Perry is more highly thought of as a prospect as well, but he also needs to realize that WWE wouldn't be a good spot for him if he's balking at AEW storylines. Assuming it's an option at all given the gross off color remark he made against Sasha Banks. 

Sammy is protecting his brand here though, he's always the job guy in the IC and has never won a program he was in. Now he's storylined to quitting AEW to go slum in Impact? Like he couldn't cut it in AEW so heads to the minor leagues? Impact is a step down. Now if Sammy was going to NJPW that would be a story. 

I don't see how this blows up any partnership as Impact gains everything and gives nothing. It will just get heat on Sammy personally from Impact talent and rub Tony and Jericho the wrong way which will hurt his booking in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I can believe the Sammy bit, but the 'endangering the working relationship' gave me a chuckle and felt tacked on.

To be honest, the follow up on Sammy walking out on the IC seems to be for him to be off TV for a while then make an epic return. But I'm not sure what he would do in IMPACT, maybe win the X Division title?

I've said it before and I'll say it again, a Jr. Title would have been great for establishing Sammy, Jungle Boy, Darby and Fenix early in AEW's existence with a view to them moving up the card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

_Sammy Guevara reportedly voiced his complaints about the creative direction of the angle and when IMPACT Wrestling received word of this, they contacted Tony Khan and Chris Jericho, leading to Jericho texting Sammy Guevara to return home after he had arrived in Nashville where IMPACT has been filming their programming since the beginning of the pandemic. _​​Who did Sammy voice his complaints to? Did he speak out to the bookers at the time but was still going to do it - I mean he was in Nashville? If so, who leaked to Impact that he didn't like the angle_? _Or did Sammy tweet out to folks how he thought it was slumming and that got back to Impact people. At which case Sammy needs to check who he trusts to vent to because somebody scumbagged him here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought this report was initially BS given the source. But then I saw SRS of Fightful apparently post more to the story. So, it looks like there is something there.

I'll say this, between damn near killing Matt with that chair, the Sasha stuff (even though that was years ago), and now reportedly this, Sammy's been doing a good job of getting himself in hot water, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

To me it sounds like he just has a different idea on how he wants his storyline to play out. He leaves the IC and gets a babyface pop, so in his mind he knows he is on his way to catching up to guys like Darby Allin and Jungle Boy. This is his breakout storyline whether he is in cahoots with MJF or turning babyface.

Jericho may have proposed for him to take the kayfabe absence of him being done with “this place” and do some work on Impact, but in Sammy’s mind he probably wants to stay in AEW because the story of him being off of TV and coming back hot is a bigger and better one. I’m sure that’s the story regardless, but going to Impact kind of takes away some of the heat the story could potentially have.

Nonetheless, Impact is not really in a place to be angry about this or allowing it to hurt their relationship. They should be grateful for whatever AEW gives them honestly.

At the same time this is when partnerships can get messy in wrestling. There are a lot of egos at play with multiple parties wanting different things.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I’d love to see what Tony looks like when he’s mad at someone. I picture a red face and some stomping on the ground. Sammy needs to leave the circus wrestling promotion and head for the big time. As long as Hogan er Jericho and Tony are in charge it’ll only get worse for him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SRS didn't say it was Sammy unhappy with the creative idea for him in IMPACT. It could have been him, but also could have been Cody or someone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361006532108955651


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

In all fairness to Sammy, it’s Jericho that has had the past interest of working in Impact. It literally makes more sense sending Jericho over to Impact instead of Sammy.

Sammy can still have a few weeks off AEW tv that does not involve being on Impact. Meaning he does not run into Inner Circle in AEW or Impact, which would keep the storyline consistent.

If the idea is bad, then the idea is bad. That both Impact and AEW are upset and claiming it jeopardizes the relationship is LOL.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I reckon the angle would of been them teasing Sammy actually leaving AEW and joining Impact as a free agent. 

I don't get the negatively of bashing of Impact as surely Sammy working Impact rather than sat of the shelf for a few weeks (to advance the story of him walking out) would of been better, especially as most likely, Sammy would of been involved in the #1 contenders match for X division title and probably, would of won it as the shock entrant. 

The Kenny and Callis relationship has lead to Tony Khan opening the door to further partnerships including Impact and now NJPW and more places to work for AEW talent can only be a bonus.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

There is a rumour that Jericho was the one that was unhappy?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Before the Callis storyline on AEW, I legit thought TNA was dead, lol.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

This is all very exciting! Inter-promotional politics how I've missed you!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Tbh this sounds like a work. If it is real, which I doubt, then kudos to Sammy for sticking up for his character. Hopefully Impact and AEW don't fight over it.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Sounds like Tony should be upset with Don Callis if you ask me. Sammy went to Nashville despite the complaint. Who would have thought Impact would be so sensitive when the only reason anyone cares about them right now is because of Kenny


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Tbh this sounds like a work. If it is real, which I doubt, then kudos to Sammy for sticking up for his character. Hopefully Impact and AEW don't fight over it.


And Sean Ross Sapp from Fightful would align in the work?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Reads as the sort of thing they’d do as a work. Lol if there is truth to it though. That’s amazing. Especially if Chris Jericho is doing the communicating for everyone.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> And Sean Ross Sapp from Fightful would align in the work?


You know fake info can be leaked in order to work the 'journalists' right?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> You know fake info can be leaked in order to work the 'journalists' right?


Yeah right! It would be funny!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, a Jr. Title would have been great for establishing Sammy, Jungle Boy, Darby and Fenix early in AEW's existence with a view to them moving up the card.


Exactly, like New Japan.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This being a work would make zero sense. So it’s probably a work.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

How they have dropped the ball on sammy, he had such a promising appearance on that first ever dynamite show but since then they have turned a potential break out star into nothing but a comedy jobber


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> How they have dropped the ball on sammy, he had such a promising appearance on that first ever dynamite show but since then they have turned a potential break out star into nothing but a comedy jobber


Who have they managed to consistently build? I’ll give people Darby Allin, but that’s about it. Everyone else is still leaning on their potential just like they were in WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Report: Tony Khan Upset With Sammy Guevara For Potentially Hurting AEW's Relationship With IMPACT | Fightful Wrestling


*Good for Sammy. I love how Tony is all about creative freedom until his stupid ideas are questioned.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bland said:


> I reckon the angle would of been them teasing Sammy actually leaving AEW and joining Impact as a free agent.
> 
> I don't get the negatively of bashing of Impact as surely Sammy working Impact rather than sat of the shelf for a few weeks (to advance the story of him walking out) would of been better, especially as most likely, Sammy would of been involved in the #1 contenders match for X division title and probably, would of won it as the shock entrant.
> 
> The Kenny and Callis relationship has lead to Tony Khan opening the door to further partnerships including Impact and now NJPW and more places to work for AEW talent can only be a bonus.


*Because who wants to be demoted from an upper mid card angle that gets decent time on national television every week, to twitch tv and axxess for barely 200,000 viewers?*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because who wants to be demoted from an upper mid card angle that gets decent time on national television every week, to twitch tv and axxess for barely 200,000 viewers?*


Working with impact does not mean that he's not going to appear on Dynamite too....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> Finally someone in AEW has the balls to say no to bad ideas. We can only hope others follows Sammys' example.



I agree. I dont know details on the storyline but this is what we need in aew. We need guys with attitude, with balls,people that wanna push. Otherwise we'll get a social justice product where no one pushes thenselves to be better.


That being said this also could be an angle. Also it also could be a good angle he was supposed to be in. That being said a lot of guy talent used to say no to lots


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If TK was upset about anything, i 100% doubt the dirtsheets would know about it


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It still blows my mind that they’re working with a dead company like Impact Wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I've always said eventually normal wrestling shit would pop off backstage. Though Impact being even remotely upset is hilarious. Until they put their title on Kenny they should really just shut up and thank AEW for the attention.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> If TK was upset about anything, i 100% doubt the dirtsheets would know about it


Don't forget they say he has a temper and the business is full of loose lips.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW gains nothing from the TNA partnership. It would be foolish for AEW to worry about the relationship going sideways. TNA should do everything they can to make AEW happy.

Sammy signed with AEW to be on a nationally televised wrestling program. He didn’t sign to wrestle on twitch for a company that is dying out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> It still blows my mind that they’re working with a dead company like Impact Wrestling.


It blows my mind more that a company that is a year and a half old already has two invasion angles.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because who wants to be demoted from an upper mid card angle that gets decent time on national television every week, to twitch tv and axxess for barely 200,000 viewers?*


Surely wrestling on TV to any audience is better than sitting at home? If AEW was sending Sammy to Impact and he was to away from AEW then he won't be on TV. Quitting/leaving in storyline to only return 1 week later is worse than either staying away for a few weeks or kayfabe jumping ship to advance story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Working with impact does not mean that he's not going to appear on Dynamite too....


*We don't know that. I'm judging by his disapproval of the angle and the direction the inner circle storyline has been going. *


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If TK was upset about anything, i 100% doubt the dirtsheets would know about it


Why would we doubt that? Tony is known to have a temper and pals around with guys like Meltzer etc. He's FAR more likely to tell dirtsheets stuff than Vince McMahon.

Also, for those saying this is a work. How does that make sense? In story line Tony/TNA aren't even working together. It wouldn't make any sense for this to be a work shoot.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I feel like this was a wise call on Sammy's part given that IDK how he'd fit into Impact at the moment. Maybe X-Division? IDK.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Why would we doubt that? Tony is known to have a temper and pals around with guys like Meltzer etc. He's FAR more likely to tell dirtsheets stuff than Vince McMahon.
> 
> Also, for those saying this is a work. How does that make sense? In story line Tony/TNA aren't even working together. It wouldn't make any sense for this to be a work shoot.


When has Tony had a temper?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Prosper said:


> When has Tony had a temper?


Well known for it. You realize he's argued with Jaguars players on twitter, correct? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Why would we doubt that? Tony is known to have a temper and pals around with guys like Meltzer etc. He's FAR more likely to tell dirtsheets stuff than Vince McMahon.
> 
> Also, for those saying this is a work. How does that make sense? In story line Tony/TNA aren't even working together. It wouldn't make any sense for this to be a work shoot.


when have you ever read anything that came out of the core VPs circle?

these are the guys that kept a wrestler dying secret for 3 months - they use the dirtsheets, they don't blab to them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Well known for it. You realize he's argued with Jaguars players on twitter, correct? Or are you just trolling?


you mean that player that got lippy about not being traded and TK calmly shut him down?

yeah, was't much of a temper present there


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you mean that player that got lippy about not being traded and TK calmly shut him down?
> 
> yeah, was't much of a temper present there


LOL calmy shut him down? AEW fan boys are so hilarious. Nobody in the sports world thought Tony "SHUT HIM DOWN" in fact we were all of the impression Yannick won the argument. Tony has further proved this as the Jaguars have been last place 3 of 4 seasons. Seriously, is there any thing Tony could do that you wouldn't say he did an awesome job of? Really?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when have you ever read anything that came out of the core VPs circle?
> 
> these are the guys that kept a wrestler dying secret for 3 months - they use the dirtsheets, they don't blab to them


Wait....are you really comparing a man dying to somebody being unhappy about being sent to TNA? Are you serious? Close to being added to my block list.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> LOL calmy shut him down? AEW fan boys are so hilarious. Nobody in the sports world thought Tony "SHUT HIM DOWN" in fact we were all of the impression Yannick won the argument. Tony has further proved this as the Jaguars have been last place 3 of 4 seasons. Seriously, is there any thing Tony could do that you wouldn't say he did an awesome job of? Really?


account created 2015, 169 posts - suddenly got an interest in AEW did you?

or did you just find your old alt login details?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> account created 2015, 169 posts - suddenly got an interest in AEW did you?
> 
> or did you just find your old alt login details?


I actually go to all the AEW pay per views and several of their big Dynamites' shows. How about yourself?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I actually go to all the AEW pay per views and several of their big Dynamites' shows. How about yourself?


pics or it didn't happen

*quickly googles pics


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Well known for it. You realize he's argued with Jaguars players on twitter, correct? Or are you just trolling?


These? Where is the bad temper in his responses? He seems pretty level headed to me. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252286570977210373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252286570977210373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252285913411006481


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Prosper said:


> These? Where is the bad temper in his responses? He seems pretty level headed to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252286570977210373
> ...


I'm assuming you probably don't follow sports in America but the fact he did this showed a reaction/temper. This is fairly unheard of in American sports. Are you really defending him over this? really?


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

How to hype a story, it doesn't affect anything...I'm IMPACT first, but with the talk he was getting the now Black Taurus run, where the hell does he fit in Decay? It makes ZERO sense, Black Taurus is legit perfect for the role, so good on Sammy to say no & I don't think it should stop him coming in with logic & aiming for the X-Division belt in future.

But if your relationship is tied to Sammy Guevara not being happy with the projected storyline, then it's very weak, but it isn't & it won't - it's healthy for Wrestlers to say no, it should be the standard.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

And here is the show that made me an AEW fan. The first TNT show in DC.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> View attachment 97321
> View attachment 97322
> View attachment 97323


Another L for class


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm assuming you probably don't follow sports in America but the fact he did this showed a reaction/temper. This is fairly unheard of in American sports. Are you really defending him over this? really?


A reaction yeah but not a temper. When you said temper I thought you were referring to him blasting or cursing players out.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Prosper said:


> A reaction yeah but not a temper. When you said temper I thought you were referring to him blasting or cursing players out.


If Tony Khan started cursing players out it'd be all over the news because one of those guys would put hands on him. To circle back to the original point it's possible Tony got upset about this and told somebody who told a dirtsheet. It's also possible its TOTALLY made up. That's how the dirtsheets work for both AEW or WWE. I don't really tend to believe much of any thing but it's fun to speculate.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

1. Like I said the other day in the Bischoff thread-- the news and palace intrigue is more dramatic than the show.
2. Sammy should be thrilled to be thrust into a centerpiece of a cross brand story arc that will lead to more story for him (given that the company could have dumped him after his rape joke surfaced and he then about brained Matt Hardy twice).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Why would we doubt that? Tony is known to have a temper and pals around with guys like Meltzer etc. He's FAR more likely to tell dirtsheets stuff than Vince McMahon.
> 
> Also, for those saying this is a work. How does that make sense? In story line Tony/TNA aren't even working together. It wouldn't make any sense for this to be a work shoot.


*They are working together in storyline. Tony himself has been on Impact several times to confirm it.*


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They are working together in storyline. Tony himself has been on Impact several times to confirm it.*


Boss, I usually defer to you in all things TNA/AEW storylines but are you sure? I was under the impression Tony Khan in storyline BUYS time on Impact. Like Vince used to in Memphis or NWO used to in WCW. That isn't "working together". I do not watch TNA though so I'll trust what you say here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Boss, I usually defer to you in all things TNA/AEW storylines but are you sure? I was under the impression Tony Khan in storyline BUYS time on Impact. Like Vince used to in Memphis or NWO used to in WCW. That isn't "working together". I do not watch TNA though so I'll trust what you say here.


*It's both good sir. He pays to promote Dynamite and allows talent to frequent both shows. Here's an example.




*


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's both good sir. He pays to promote Dynamite and allows talent to frequent both shows. Here's an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So at this point on both TNA/AEW TV it's not an invasion but a pure partnership? That sort of makes this whole confusing thing make sense.

That said I still don't see the point in them making this a work shoot. No idea who this being a work would benefit in the slightness.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> So at this point on both TNA/AEW TV it's not an invasion but a pure partnership? That sort of makes this whole confusing thing make sense.
> 
> That said I still don't see the point in them making this a work shoot. No idea who this being a work would benefit in the slightness.


*Here's the most recent one from last week of Tony Kahn opening the forbidden door between all 3 companies:




*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Amazing photos Big


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Good for Sammy. He' s a top young worker and his last two angles are 1) Having an old washed up Matt Hardy beat him 2 out of 3 times and now 2) Get kicked out of AEW to TNA which nobody watches.
> 
> Not really sure what there is to be upset about here. Who would want to go work in TNA?


I can't blame him after what just happened to archer last Wednesday,these guys better start asking some questions about their careers.because it's evident the people running show,don't damn or know how to not ruin these guy.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Amazing photos Big


I live in VA my good buddy just moved to Tampa. We've been meeting up in JaxVegas as we call it for the PPV events. I don't think I'm going to Revolution but that could change. Can't wait for wrestling promotions in general to hit the road again. I much prefer watching in person than watching on TV. I don't have the attention span in my older days.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Front row at Dynamite debut because those photos are stunning?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Front row at Dynamite debut because those photos are stunning?


We were second row opposite TV side. Conrad Thompson was to the right of us and Jay and Silent bob were to our left both in the front row. Good night. I truly became a fan of the product that night.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

My question in all this why is Jericho playing the role of Sammy's agent?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> _Sammy Guevara reportedly voiced his complaints about the creative direction of the angle and when IMPACT Wrestling received word of this, they contacted Tony Khan and Chris Jericho, leading to Jericho texting Sammy Guevara to return home after he had arrived in Nashville where IMPACT has been filming their programming since the beginning of the pandemic. _​​Who did Sammy voice his complaints to? Did he speak out to the bookers at the time but was still going to do it - I mean he was in Nashville? If so, who leaked to Impact that he didn't like the angle_? _Or did Sammy tweet out to folks how he thought it was slumming and that got back to Impact people. At which case Sammy needs to check who he trusts to vent to because somebody scumbagged him here.


Did somebody rat him probably,but not all is well in aew land.because there are thing's leaking out,about aew's backstage problem's.it's nothing personal,it's about the booking and now podcasters are reporting these issues.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sammy is one of the few guys who could be future stars, and they give him nothing. He's completely right in doing this.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Ahhh...what did this little shit do now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Tony going to punish Sammy with more anger management sessions?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

People agreeing with Sammy before the full details have even come out....typical AEW diehards who post with emotion.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because who wants to be demoted from an upper mid card angle that gets decent time on national television every week, to twitch tv and axxess for barely 200,000 viewers?*


Tough shit. We ain't talking about The Rock here. This is a 150 lb, cruiserweight that looks like a twink. I mean he's talented but nobody's losing sleep if he left the company. I guess rolling with Jericho gave this guy a big head.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

If true then this shouldn't be surprising, this is why all wrestling partnerships fail in the end. Out of the 3 shows AEW has the biggest audience so their stars should benefit the most, and then the other promotions can get in where they fit in. Impact is basically dead at this point and NJPW isn't big over here in the states, so it makes sense for AEW to dominate.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> We were second row opposite TV side. Conrad Thompson was to the right of us and Jay and Silent bob were to our left both in the front row. Good night. I truly became a fan of the product that night.


Pretty Cool Pics man.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I've always said eventually normal wrestling shit would pop off backstage. Though Impact being even remotely upset is hilarious. Until they put their title on Kenny they should really just shut up and thank AEW for the attention. Don't forget they say he has a temper and the business is full of loose lips.


Doesn't sound like impact is upset. Sounds like he said no and impact called tony to inform him about the situation and likely what to do.

There is no way in were getting the full story. Just speculation dirt sheet.

Anyways drama is good in my eyes because we cant have them all feel like its this soft happy go lucky honeymoon. Its a business that needs to grow!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Sammy is one of the few guys who could be future stars, and they give him nothing. He's completely right in doing this.


They give him something. They just can't strap a rocket to everyone at once. Darby is the young guy getting pushed up the card right now. But Sammy has been at the centre of the Inner Circle/MJF thing as the only guy seeing through MJF and what he's doing to the group.

He's set up for a big next-gen feud with MJF after some time off TV after leaving the IC.

They definitely haven't done a Shawn Spears with Sammy and made him anonymous. He's always around even when not wrestling. When he's not been in trouble, he's been featured a lot for a guy very few people in America knew about prior to AEW.

With two hours of TV a week, not everyone is going to be the main attraction, but Sammy has been featured pretty well - I would say better than Jungle Boy, who was relegated to Dark for months before recently getting the spotlight back on him. He's only 27 and it's pretty clear AEW is quite high on him and has him in a bracket of potential future stars with JB and Darby.

I want to see more of Sammy in the ring, in singles action (he has been on Dark, but mostly against jobbers), but the same can be said of a lot of AEW guys (ie. Miro).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Doesn't sound like impact is upset. Sounds like he said no and impact called tony to inform him about the situation and likely what to do.
> 
> There is no way in were getting the full story. Just speculation dirt sheet.
> 
> Anyways drama is good in my eyes because we cant have them all feel like its this soft happy go lucky honeymoon. Its a business that needs to grow!


I would doubt he drove to Nashville to tell them no in person. Would make more sense if he maybe had an attitude and they refused to work with him. But either way sounds like something pissed them off if they went to his boss you know.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Good for Sammy. He' s a top young worker and his last two angles are 1) Having an old washed up Matt Hardy beat him 2 out of 3 times and now 2) Get kicked out of AEW to TNA which nobody watches.
> 
> Not really sure what there is to be upset about here. Who would want to go work in TNA?



Kenny literally worked hard to kill. Is it still considered cool to "hate" impact?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

CRCC said:


> Sammy is criminally misused in AEW. Yes, he gets a lot of TV time but he is contantly losing. They should take better care of him.
> 
> And LOL at impact giving up on the partnership because of this. It is a zombie company, AEW's attention is a gift from heaven for them.


If impact is a "zombie" what is nwa and roh? Nwa has been losing talent like crazy


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Legit who gives a shit about AEW and TNA working together. They’re so irrelevant in the scope of wrestling. They haven’t set any fireworks up.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Christopher Near said:


> If impact is a "zombie" what is nwa and roh? Nwa has been losing talent like crazy


Well, having companies on worse shape does not make impact a healthy company, does it?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> If impact is a "zombie" what is nwa and roh? Nwa has been losing talent like crazy


Is there ANYONE in here saying NWA and ROH is in better shape? We'd all be asking the same questions if AEW started working with NWA or ROH.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I would doubt he drove to Nashville to tell them no in person. Would make more sense if he maybe had an attitude and they refused to work with him. But either way sounds like something pissed them off if they went to his boss you know.


bring it on lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass it being leaked that Tony got upset isn't a bad thing. People want Tony to be a dickhead sometimes and discipline talent. If Tony is legitimately angry at Sammy this is a good thing.

Its business. You can't lead while being best mates with your talent. 

As for the topic at hand if the rumours are true and Sammy was going to be in decay instead of Taurus i could not be more proud of Sammy right now.


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

I think too many have an opinion on IMPACT without actually watching it & not fast forwarding parts. I will say the booking last few months have been fairly weak so I understand those actually watching & being underwhelmed, but I think a lot is down to trying interlink it time wise with projected deals with AEW & NJPW because the show I was watching for most of the year & last couple of years was mega entertaining & fun in general, but when you have morons dismaying Josh Alexander because he looks like a 'Steiner Brother' then we have issues because that dude is a beast!


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Is there ANYONE in here saying NWA and ROH is in better shape? We'd all be asking the same questions if AEW started working with NWA or ROH.



But aew are working with nwa


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> But aew are working with nwa


How long for & give me a reason why?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

TheGravyTrain said:


> How long for & give me a reason why?



The nwa womens title gets treated better than their own womens title and to answer the first question 

For a few months now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW working with NWA has so far amounted to Thunder Rosa appearing and Serena having their women's title. NWA hasn't run any shows since last October and have recently lost Zicky Dice and Eli Drake (has joined NXT). James Storm appears to be back in IMPACT on a permanent basis too. Meanwhile, Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens (Damien Sandow) and other NWA wrestlers are pretty much sat at home doing nothing.


----------



## TheGravyTrain (Mar 16, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> The nwa womens title gets treated better than their own womens title and to answer the first question
> 
> For a few months now.


You know what, you are absolutely correct - but that's AEW's problem. But I look over at IMPACT and I see the best female roster that's not WWE who own everybody & IMPACT still book them far better than WWE do with their plethora of talent. I was really excited for NWA, loved Powerrr & I like Billy's thinking in large he offers something, but I think he's very naive & NWA are now in a worse position than they were before he even took over & that was knocking on death's door.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> AEW working with NWA has so far amounted to Thunder Rosa appearing and Serena having their women's title. NWA hasn't run any shows since last October and have recently lost Zicky Dice and Eli Drake (has joined NXT). James Storm appears to be back in IMPACT on a permanent basis too. Meanwhile, Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens (Damien Sandow) and other NWA wrestlers are pretty much sat at home doing nothing.


It's not looking good for NWA at all. Eli Drake is now with NXT and Thunder Rosa at this point is essentially guaranteed to come to AEW so that's 2/3 of their biggest stars gone.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good. Send him to NJPW. It's better to stay home than impact.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If TK was upset about anything, i 100% doubt the dirtsheets would know about it


Are you kidding, Meltzer pratically lives in his house.

As far as the relationship with Impact, who gives a shit.



3venflow said:


> AEW working with NWA has so far amounted to Thunder Rosa appearing and Serena having their women's title. NWA hasn't run any shows since last October and have recently lost Zicky Dice and Eli Drake (has joined NXT). James Storm appears to be back in IMPACT on a permanent basis too. Meanwhile, Nick Aldis, Aron Stevens (Damien Sandow) and other NWA wrestlers are pretty much sat at home doing nothing.


Eli Drake with NXT? Damn I'm gonna have to watch NXT now. So that means that the NWA tag titles are vacant?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> The nwa womens title gets treated better than their own womens title and to answer the first question
> 
> For a few months now.


No it doesn't. People think because it gets defended on Dynamite that means it 'gets treated better.' People also think Shida as champion is boring so that must mean she is misused or a bad champion.

It doesn't.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If TK was upset about anything, i 100% doubt the dirtsheets would know about it


This is the same guy who went onto Twitter to attack Randy Orton for signing with the WWE, right?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Sammy should count himself lucky he wasn't fired over his Sasha Banks comments


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass it being leaked that Tony got upset isn't a bad thing. People want Tony to be a dickhead sometimes and discipline talent. If Tony is legitimately angry at Sammy this is a good thing.
> 
> Its business. You can't lead while being best mates with your talent.
> 
> As for the topic at hand if the rumours are true and Sammy was going to be in decay instead of Taurus i could not be more proud of Sammy right now.


being upset is not the issue / he can be upset all he wants

leaked is the issue - i've not seen massive evidence of talent running to dirtsheets and leaking backstage stuff / more calculated drip-feeds of info

so, i'd be shocked if this was true

now, did someone of impact 'leak' it from their perspective? very possible


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CM Punk’s negotiations became a subject of conversation on Konnan’s podcast...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> being upset is not the issue / he can be upset all he wants
> 
> leaked is the issue - i've not seen massive evidence of talent running to dirtsheets and leaking backstage stuff / more calculated drip-feeds of info
> 
> ...


These sorts of things are inevitable though. All it takes is either one talent or official with an axe to grind. Or just some dude or dudette looking for a pay day to cause chaos.

Wrestling is full of self serving snakes especially being a creative industry.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Lack of detail makes me think this is a work.

Just on Sammy his vlog is one of the best parts of the company. He produces entertaining content & creative which help to progress storylines. Chris Harrington acknowledged the vlog attracts fans who otherwise aren't into wrestling. I don't think aew would underestimate his value to the company.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, i didn't know what to make of this when news of this broke. The more I think about it the more I think this is a work. Like the timing is very convenient and Jericho (the leader of the stable Sammy just quit) asking Callis to ban Sammy from the arena smells like a work. It wouldn't surprise me if AEW and impact are working the dirtsheets to get people talking, and it's worked, Sammy has more buzz surrounding him than he's ever had. This really could be his breakout year.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I do not believe this. @taker1986 has made a great point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy "I don't wanna work Impact"

Impact "You're BANNED from Impact!"

Either this is a work or the article was written by a massive mark.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If true, I give him credit for standing up for himself. Why would anyone on the AEW roster want to go to Impact?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> If true, I give him credit for standing up for himself. Why would anyone on the AEW roster want to go to Impact?


For someone lost in the mix (Shawn Spears, Scorpio Sky, TH2) or needing in-ring experience (Top Flight, Private Party, Wardlow) it'd be a good move to get some TV time, but I'd agree that guys like Sammy should not be spending a prolonged period of time in IMPACT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> If true, I give him credit for standing up for himself. Why would anyone on the AEW roster want to go to Impact?


i think you should ask the mark himself that is tony khan that question.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another storm in a teacup, it appears.

I wonder what the idea he didn't like was... going goth and joining Decay maybe?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361333512364777475


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Good on Sammy for saying no to a storyline that wasn't good for him TBH. 
There's got to be a happy medium between "What's in it for the Hulkster brother" and "sure boss I'd be glad to take a Canadian destroyer from Marco Stunt".


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Another storm in a teacup, it appears.
> 
> I wonder what the idea he didn't like was... going goth and joining Decay maybe?
> 
> ...


Yes from what I've gathered Sammy was supposed to be doing what black Taurus did.

Imo it is for the better......sammy doesn't fit with decay and black Taurus fits quite well.Decay straight up sucks i wouldn't want to be with them either good on sammy.

Also like you posted more ppl are saying sammy isn't on trouble at all.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes from what I've gathered Sammy was supposed to be doing what black Taurus did.
> 
> Imo it is for the better......sammy doesn't fit with decay and black Taurus fits quite well.Decay straight up sucks i wouldn't want to be with them either good on sammy.
> 
> Also like you posted more ppl are saying sammy isn't on trouble at all.


Probably AEW understood that the idea was shit and didn´t wanted to say no directly to Impact but is glad that Sammy did it lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Another storm in a teacup, it appears.
> 
> I wonder what the idea he didn't like was... going goth and joining Decay maybe?
> 
> ...


Another case of the dirt sheets making the story seem bigger than it is for clicks. We never had any real details to begin with though, so whatever.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Sounds like a bit of a non story - but people like to jump on things before having the full picture


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah, i didn't know what to make of this when news of this broke. The more I think about it the more I think this is a work. Like the timing is very convenient and Jericho (the leader of the stable Sammy just quit) asking Callis to ban Sammy from the arena smells like a work. It wouldn't surprise me if AEW and impact are working the dirtsheets to get people talking, and it's worked, Sammy has more buzz surrounding him than he's ever had. This really could be his breakout year.


Almost sounds like an Apirl fools joke. Working with Decay is about the most random thing I could think of.



ProjectGargano said:


> Probably AEW understood that the idea was shit and didn´t wanted to say no directly to Impact but is glad that Sammy did it lol


That would make AEW look worse and unprofessional in this situation. Then again, it's Tony Khan who runs the ship. I could see him hesitating to state his true feelings towards something.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

double post


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Sammy has heat with Impact


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It makes no sense for this to be a work. It adds nothing. As soon as Sammy shows up and is chummy with whichever company, it means nothing. That doesn’t mean it isn’t a work.




Geeee said:


> Sammy "I don't wanna work Impact"
> 
> Impact "You're BANNED from Impact!"
> 
> Either this is a work or the article was written by a massive mark.


I think you’re overestimating the sophistication of a promotion like TNA. 



3venflow said:


> Another storm in a teacup, it appears.
> 
> I wonder what the idea he didn't like was... going goth and joining Decay maybe?
> 
> ...


Hahaha! “It’s fine! Nothing is going on! Move along!”


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho being the mediator in all of this calling Don for a ban seems like some kind of @Firefromthegods gimmick,.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Good for Sammy. He' s a top young worker and his last two angles are 1) Having an old washed up Matt Hardy beat him 2 out of 3 times and now 2) Get kicked out of AEW to TNA which nobody watches.
> 
> Not really sure what there is to be upset about here. Who would want to go work in TNA?


Agree, good for Sammy, Impact is garbage


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean Impact is not really in the position to complain about anything.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If he was going to join Decay then that was utterly ridiculous - going from Jericho, MJF and Ortiz and Santana to Crazzy Steve and Rosemary? And somebody in AEW signed off on this in the first place?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If he was going to join Decay then that was utterly ridiculous - going from Jericho, MJF and Ortiz and Santana to Crazzy Steve and Rosemary? And somebody in AEW signed off on this in the first place?


Apparently it was for a very short time


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Black Taurus joining the Decay was filmed a while ago. So I don't see how Sammy could have been involved in that.

I am not saying another crappy idea wasn't pitched to him, but the Decay one seems unlikely.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe they wanted him to job to a woman like Cage did to Tessa.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

All depends what the spot was, Sammy would have been an ill fit with Crazzy Steve and Rosemary, worse that even big Rob Terry was. 

Sammy's not big time enough to be knocking back a chance to do TV for Impact, it'd be a good platform for him to improve his character work and promo skills. Unless it's something like jobbing to a woman Sammy shouldn't really be saying no to stuff, he was an unknown a year or so ago. Just play the game, kiss the right arses and he'll eventually get the spot he wants before too long.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

3venflow said:


> SRS didn't say it was Sammy unhappy with the creative idea for him in IMPACT. It could have been him, but also could have been Cody or someone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361006532108955651


So it’s entirely possible it was _not_ Sammy who was unhappy with what they had planned for him in Impact ... I was all ready to criticize Sammy for again being his own worst enemy, but I’m glad I saw this first. It does make a whole lot of sense that Jericho or Cody caught wind of something going on that wasn’t previously agreed to or they just didn’t like. I mean face it, Impact isn’t exactly known for having the best creative minds in the business.

Once again, let’s try to reserve judgment until we know the whole story. If we ever do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically Sammy is still in good terms with AEW? Nothing to see here then?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Jericho being the mediator in all of this calling Don for a ban seems like some kind of @Firefromthegods gimmick,.


The irony isn't lost on me haha


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Apparently, Dave Meltzer has sad there is absolutely no heat between AEW and Sammy, and there is also zero heat between AEW and Impact. Impact may be a little miffed at Sammy, though.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sammy is barred from impact - they got his picture with security at front desk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JasmineAEW said:


> Apparently, Dave Meltzer has sad there is absolutely no heat between AEW and Sammy, and there is also zero heat between AEW and Impact. Impact may be a little miffed at Sammy, though.


I’m sure that’s the story Dave has been fed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Start of this video.

"So if I believe everything I read online, I'm a f**king idiot?"






Also, the ending with Santana/Ortiz is cool.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My only complaint about the ending, which was awesome, is this is the type of stuff that should probably be on Dynamite rather than the vlog


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361767041133379586



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

A wrestler that wants to protect their stock and add to it rather than saying "yes master" to anything their asked to do is the attitude you need to have to make it to the top. The culture of everyone being in the middle needs to stop.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Since a lot of people in this section don't keep up with Impact, I think we all jumped to conclusions about the Decay think finding out that Black Taurus is filling Sammy's spot, next week Black Taurus is in a 6 man tag match, winning team from that goes on to a triple threat match to determine the #1 contender for the X Division Championship. Not sure how that plays out but I guess Sammy for Decay was never on the table.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361767041133379586
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he’s the modern day ‘early days’ zack ryder 

i think his career will work out better though


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Not knowing the whole storyline but if Black Taurus is taking Sammy's spot it does not look too bad as far as matches goes. X division 6 man tag Willie Mack, Trey, & Josh Alexander vs Ace Austin, Chris Bey & Black Taurus (Sammy's spot). The next week the winning team goes to a triple threat match. The winner of the triple threat match eventually faces TJP for X-Division title. I don't really see him taking the loss except if he were to make it to TJP. The push seems to be on Ace and Trey. If he were to lose the 6 man tag he then faces Ace or Bey which would be a great match. As far as protecting your stock in a scripted predetermined sport. The best thing you can do is put on a great match. With all 6 involved there is nothing but great matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

An update on this situation below. Sammy would have been a much better X-Division champ than TJP or Rohit.

-

The incident was addressed recently in the _Wrestling Observer Newsletter._ The report states that Sammy came in for the tapings held from 2/9 to 2/11.

“We don’t know the details of the creative past he was going to win three matches at the tapings that just took place,” wrote Dave Meltzer. Sammy then is said to have suggested to Impact that he win the X-Division title and never lose it before returning to AEW, which Impact rejected.

*Is There Heat Between AEW and Impact? Is There Heat On Sammy?*

It seems as though everyone involved in the situation has smoothed things over with each other. Still, Jericho and Callis were the ones who came up with the idea and likely weren’t thrilled with how everything went down.

“Chris Jericho was the one who put the angle together with Don Callis. It made Jericho look bad to Impact because he and Callis came up with the idea and then Guevara didn’t want to do it,” Meltzer continued.

Jericho then made a comment on AEW this week that Sammy had been making a lot of bad choices as of late, and some have taken that as an inside jab at the situation.

Meltzer continued to say there were those in Impact quite upset with Sammy.

“Scott D’Amore told Guevara that they didn’t need him when he arrived in Nashville if he doesn’t follow the plans that had already been agreed to. Impact was really mad about AEW sending talent over, them putting plans in place and then the talent wouldn’t do what was planned.”

While the creative had seemingly been agreed on, a source within Impact said that the creative was bad and Sammy was not wrong to disagree with it.









Update On Sammy Guevera's Creative Differences With Impact Wrestling


Sammy Guevara was reported to have been sent home from a recent set of Impact Wrestling tapings held in Nashville. According to a report from Slam




www.sescoops.com


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> If true, I give him credit for standing up for himself. Why would anyone on the AEW roster want to go to Impact?


What? 25% of aews roster were in impact


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Christopher Near said:


> What? 25% of aews roster were in impact


The key word in your statement is they "were" in impact. My point is why would anyone on the AEW roster want to work impact? It has a fraction of the audience that Dynamite has? Sammy gets way more exposure on Dynamite that he would ever get on Impact. Same with everyone else.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> The key word in your statement is they "were" in impact. My point is why would anyone on the AEW roster want to work impact? It has a fraction of the audience that Dynamite has? Sammy gets way more exposure on Dynamite that he would ever get on Impact. Same with everyone else.


To be fair the same could be said about nwa. Why would aew women care about a title/brand that hasn't meant anything in who knows how long


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Freelancer said:


> The key word in your statement is they "were" in impact. My point is why would anyone on the AEW roster want to work impact? It has a fraction of the audience that Dynamite has? Sammy gets way more exposure on Dynamite that he would ever get on Impact. Same with everyone else.


It's not that hard to think of the benefits if you actually put effort and use your brain.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Christopher Near said:


> What? 25% of aews roster were in impact


Pretty sizable chunk of people who were formerly in Impact, Cody, Dustin and Brandi Rhodes, the Young Bucks, The Lucha Bros, Santana and Ortiz, Daniels and Kazarian, Brian Cage, Eddie Kingston, Jack Evans was there for a little bit, Lance Archer, Matt Hardy, Matt Sydal, Sting, The Blade and Allie, Trent had a few matches, Taz was there for a while even if he isn't an in ring guy these days, I have no idea if Awesome Kong is still employed by AEW but she was a big name for Impact. And I suppose you could throw in when Peter Avalon was EC3's personal jobber "Norv Fernum" as well. You said 25 percent but it's literally 25 people and that's if I'm not forgetting any short appearances. (I'm not counting Moxley's tryout, Luchasaurus being an extra in the undead realm, or Chuck Taylor being on a One Night Only PPV)


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It’s simple.

AEW sells itself as a place where creative is collaborative. AEW and Impact “agreed” on the creative. Sammy wasn’t involved. AEW did wrong.

Attitude Era creative was like AEW’s process - a back and forth exchange with the talent before agreeing on the final creative. This is a big reason why I think AEW’s highs are so much better than WWE’s.

Sammy is a future star who should not be kicking around with turkeys in impact, but that’s not the point.

The point is AEW sells itself as an oasis of creative freedom, and yet, in this case they’ve treated Sammy as a mindless puppet.

It doesn’t matter if the creative was good or bad.

What matters here is AEW redrew the boundaries of what it expects their talent to do.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Rumor Killer On Impact Wrestling’s Plans For Sammy Guevara



> As covered last week, Sammy Guevara was pulled from the most recent Impact Wrestling tapings over issues over the creative direction for him. At the time, it was noted that Black Taurus was slotted into those plans, which had some fans believing that the intent for Guevara was to put him with Decay. Taurus ended up joining the group when he came in.
> 
> Fightful Select spoke with one source who ‘vehemently denied’ that Guevara was ever intended to join Rosemary and Crazzy Steve. Another source wasn’t sure of the plans for him, outside of a match with Ace Austin


Source: 411MANIA | Rumor Killer On Impact Wrestling’s Plans For Sammy Guevara


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Don Callis has gimmick of being industry's biggest carny... Just saying before you believe everything you read


----------

